# Greetings, Nice To Be Here With You.



## JAG

Here is a little bit about me: I am a traditionalist and lean to the conservative side though I am a registered 
Independent (I don't want the Republican Party to "take me for granted" . 

I am a Christian and a family man. I support the 2nd Amendment and would describe myself as a patriotic American. 
I never bad mouth my country and have no appreciation for those that do that --- United Airlines needs customers and they 
will gladly sell them a one way ticket.

I enjoy following politics and tune in to Fox News regularly --- O'Reilly, Megyn Kelly, Hannity --- I am not a super-ultra fan of 
any of them, but I like 'em okay. I don't like the liberal media any at all.

I like music and I'm listening to Delbert McClinton's "Why me?" as I type this Intro. Its a super-cool song. I doubt that I will be able 
to link in an Intro thread, but I will give it a shot: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBQykX7y4eU"]Delbert McClinton:  Why Me?  January 2012 - YouTube[/ame] . . . that sax player is really 
good (Dana Robbins) and the piano player is as good as Jerry Lee . . . plus old Delbert can really deliver a song. "Why me?" is a
 real rocker! Very cool song.

I like to read and always keep several books going. I just bought "I Don't Have Enough Faith To Be An Atheist" by Norman L. Geisler 
and I am also reading "The Devil's Pleasure Place: The Cult of Critical Theory and the Subversion of the West" by Michael Walsh. (Its a 
relatively new book against Liberal Secular Humanism.)

Again, its nice to be here with you.

.


----------



## Doc

Hi Jag.   Nice intro.  Welcome to our forums.  I do think you will like it here.   We have a lot of great folks most leaning the same way as you.   I do think you will like it here.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Glad you found us. Enjoy yourself here


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome!

Jim


----------



## JAG

Doc said:


> Hi Jag. Nice intro. Welcome to our forums. I do think you will like it here. We have a lot of great folks most leaning the same way as you. I do think you will like it here.


Thanks Doc, and thanks for the welcome too. I do think I will like it here,
you have a large forum with many department sub-forums. Its a lot of fun
to post a variety of good up-lifting positive stuff on the web. 

I enjoy a lot of subjects other than politics, stuff like introducing good books, 
newly discovered songs, interesting/tasty food recipes, and good movies that I
think are worthy of a plug and maybe some discussion.


----------



## JAG

OhioTC18 said:


> Glad you found us. Enjoy yourself here





jim slagle said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Jim



Thank you for the welcome, OhioTC18 and jim slagle.


----------



## tiredretired

Welcome aboard mate.  Post often and share your opinions.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Welcome JAG.  I think that you may have found a nesting place here.  Enjoy.


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome ................. Intros don't get much better than yours! There are a lot like you politically waiting to pounce around here! I watch Morning Joe on MSNBC, it is moderated by a borderline RINO so there is at least a little semblance of balance. It's good to hear and keep up with what the other side is saying.

I use to like Fox News but Megyn has hit a nerve lately and their promotion of the right's establishment just did me in! I watch O'Reilly's talking points (first 5 minutes) now and The Five's intro and that's about it!


----------



## Doc

JAG said:


> Thanks Doc, and thanks for the welcome too. I do think I will like it here,
> you have a large forum with many department sub-forums. Its a lot of fun
> to post a variety of good up-lifting positive stuff on the web.
> 
> I enjoy a lot of subjects other than politics, stuff like introducing good books,
> newly discovered songs, interesting/tasty food recipes, and good movies that I
> think are worthy of a plug and maybe some discussion.


That is exactly the kind of thing we all like.  Variety.   We all have our own quirks but overall we get to know each other better as we share different likes and dislikes.   I look forward to book and movie reviews.   That's one area that could use a good shot in the arm around here.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Welcome aboard, JAG!  There are some retired military here and at least some of us are curious about your screen name. 
Were/are you a military lawyer?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> I watch O'Reilly's talking points (first 5 minutes) now and The Five's intro and that's about it!



So I'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

Welcome aboard.


----------

